# Making customers register on your site



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

So I'm in the middle of designing my site, I have plenty of experience designing websites so I've gone through the motions. One thing that I'd like to garner some feedback on is having your customers create/register an account.


I like that a customer can come back, login and have all their information already there however I know from experience having to sign up to order something can be an instant leave for lots of people.

I also have had issues in the past having the website account sync with the forum account and feel a forum is an excellent way to help spawn a community if you're product is geared towards building one.

So what do you guys feel are the pros and cons of having a registered account on your site vs. just a cart?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I would say definately don't make them have an account to view your products / prices. Give the option to checkout with account or without would be the best.

Andy


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi 2wicky,
Read this review on Opencart:Make Money Online with NETSEL: Open Cart - Shopping Cart Review
This changed my opinion on customers registering on a website.
See what you think.

Phil


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

Interesting, didn't have Open Cart on my radar. 

As a consumer I hate having to fill out everything everytime I want to do an order but at the same time if I am one stop shopping at a smaller site I don't want to have to register to be able to buy, i should be able to just hit the items and go to the cart form. 

I'd never force an account through a website to view material but maybe to be able to get access to a coupon code or something along those lines.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

My thoughts were similar to yours. But when you think about it it's only a 'chore' registering once, you never have to do it again!
Future visits only require an email address and password.
I agree that if you make it clear that registering has benefits it all appears a more attractive proposition.
Every customer on Fleebay has to be registered (at least if they want to buy anything!) that doesn't put anyone off, and they keep coming back!

Phil


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> if I am one stop shopping at a smaller site I don't want to have to register to be able to buy, i should be able to just hit the items and go to the cart form.


I think that's the issue for me. With larger sites like amazon/ebay, I don't mind the registration process because I'll probably be coming back very soon 

For the random t-shirt sites or smaller internet sites that I buy from, I don't want to *have to* register at each and every one, since many times it's an impulse buy or I won't be back to that store for a very long time.

As a newer store, you want to remove as many barriers as possible that would cause customers not to buy from you. Forcing registration is one of those barriers that can be avoided (and should in my opinion)


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree Rodney,
For a smaller site integrating membership can be a bit pompous in my opinion, especially if a community aspect isn't included. As well if you do have a community aspect then integrating your membership from the main site/cart to your forums is never easy and if you make someone register more than once might as well just close up the site. 

The only times I have found it useful is on the big sites like mentioned. As well if your site has a 'wish list' feature then it makes a lot more sense but you need to have a full catalog for this to be realistic. I think for a start-up avoiding the barriers to be able to pay and get your item is the most important facet and I think I'm going to avoid it myself until it's really needed. 

Could always have a coupon forum inside your forums where users need to register on the forums to get them, which then allows you to see some of your core base of customers and get them a bit more involved in feedback and discussions.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

There are also other benefits to making your potential customers register on your site eg:customers can sign-up for newsletters for instance.
This option gives you the store owner the opportunity of enticing your customer back to your store with coupons or other special product deals or maybe even new products.
I originally thought that having to register on a website was an unnecessary 'barrier' but after reading the article I linked to above I did start thinking of the benefits.
I do now see both points of view.

Phil


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I am a big fan of newsletters and have run a few of them on other sites, one piece of advice I'll give regarding this is the customer should only need to enter their e-mail to receive it and to have a very simple way to unsubscribe on every newsletter you send. So I wouldn't have them register to get the newsletter, they need a simple form entry of their e-mail to get it. 

I could see where the form to enter your e-mail is in the website registry process but then why hide something that allows you to easily broadcast news to people who are interested.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I like the option to impulse buy. If I have to register to buy I'll probably change my mind halfway through (I've done it). I probably bought 5 or 6 shirts from TeeFury before I registered.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I also don't like to have to register. I like it to be my choice. I also like to be able to click a box if I want the newletter. I know where to find *you* when I want to. That's what my bookmark is for.  But I deplore the idea that I will be getting newletters in my inbox because I wanted to buy something. Everything as an "option" is best.

When I discover a new merchant, and I know I am very interested in purchasing as a regular customer, the first thing I do is the the website to sign up for the newletter to get the coupons/sales info.  Then I wait for oppotune shopping moments.


----------



## boll weevil (Jul 21, 2009)

Rodney said:


> I think that's the issue for me. With larger sites like amazon/ebay, I don't mind the registration process because I'll probably be coming back very soon
> 
> For the random t-shirt sites or smaller internet sites that I buy from, I don't want to *have to* register at each and every one, since many times it's an impulse buy or I won't be back to that store for a very long time.
> 
> As a newer store, you want to remove as many barriers as possible that would cause customers not to buy from you. Forcing registration is one of those barriers that can be avoided (and should in my opinion)


 Right on. Having to sign up to order something IS a turn off for lots of people.


----------

